
Why are companies using 1000-year-old organizational structures? - robdoherty2
http://gigaom.com/2013/04/27/flat-is-the-new-up-why-are-companies-using-organizational-structures-that-are-thousands-of-years-old/
======
onion2k
"Old" is not equivalent to "broken". For a lot of businesses, particularly
non-tech ones where the staff are relatively unskilled, the 1000 year old
model works quite well. If everyone is interested in the company and smart
enough to see that their input makes a real difference then you can experiment
with new models. Sadly though, that sort of business is still quite rare.

